
Ask HN: What are the important considerations in Lead Nurturing? - agr_abhi
I have recently started a new startup firm with some great products. As I am new to industry, I want to ask, what are important considerations in lead nurturing? And what are the hazards that I should avoid?
======
alopes50
Can you tell us a little more about your startup? What industry are you in?
B2B vs B2C? Enterprise vs SMB? How did you capture the lead to begin with?

~~~
agr_abhi
We are a B2B startup. We have started outreaching to potentials in our niche
with emails

------
brudgers
Talk to people in person. Listen to what they say.

